# E-Gate Card - These are the way forward!!!



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well here I am sat at DXB ready to make my first journey back to the UK since I got here and I decided to buy an e-Gate card and they are the way forward!!

What you need - 

1. Yourself
2. Your passport
3. Photo of yourself (although not strictly speaking necessary)
4. 200AED

They take your details, cash and a thumb print and then print you off a card. When you go through passport control you don't queue, you just swipe your card and scan your thumb and you're through - even works immediately from buying it - RAPIDO!!!! 

So with online check-in, e-gate and just carrying hand luggage you can be through the airport in super-time. So much so that I can sit here typing away because I've now got ages to wait for my flight. 

Oh and it also means the same speed when you're arriving back as well.

Wish they had it back in the UK too 

So if you're likely to be flying frequently I would get one!!!!!!!!!!!! They're GRREEEEAAAAT!!!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

ok tony the tiger, will look at getting one!!!


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have one and is planning to use it in the next few days.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Well here I am sat at DXB ready to make my first journey back to the UK since I got here and I decided to buy an e-Gate card and they are the way forward!!
> 
> What you need -
> 
> ...


You can register for the iris recognition scheme in the UK which will allow you to clear immigration super quick. However, I think that they are only available at Heathrow and Gatwick (I think Manchester as well though not 100% sure) at the mo. You could always check - they might have introduced it to other airports since I left.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't know why your going on hols you only just got here


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

damn I'm getting one!! BOOYAH

now only if they gave free booze with the use of this e-card too...


----------



## GuitarBob (Sep 4, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You can register for the iris recognition scheme in the UK which will allow you to clear immigration super quick. However, I think that they are only available at Heathrow and Gatwick (I think Manchester as well though not 100% sure) at the mo. You could always check - they might have introduced it to other airports since I left.


Birmingham does Iris recognition too. Very quick  - unfortunately finding someone to register you onto the system may take a couple of hours.......... 

GuitarBob


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

Have used e-gate for a few months now and it's really helpful, especially if you land at 1 at night and see the giant waiting lines at the passport control...then it's worth every penny. Ppl have been saying e-gate will be integrated in the new identity card some time in the future though, might be worthwhile to check that out.


----------

